# If you're on the bay head for cover now!



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

It's 6:45 Sunday morning at the big airport, IAH. The line of thunderstorms is just starting to come through and the wind must be gusting over 50 mph. We have stands and debri rolling all over the tarmac. I'd hate to think of being caught out in the bay when this thing hits.

Head for cover folks, here it comes. :cloud:

S.M.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

One hell of a wind storm. Take cover!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Looking bad


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I was just getting ready to splash the boat. It's nice down here right now. Glad I checked 2Cool first.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Just got off shift at Station 2 and saw a lot of boats headed to the Dike. 

Told the oncoming crew to be ready with WR3.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Buddys catching em right now...bhaaa Knew I should have gone..blahhhhh

I just told them the same thing and they are aware, said it is nice right now....


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Still raining in South Montgomery County!


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

Just hit San Leon!


----------



## MilkBucket (Oct 22, 2012)

Just talked to a buddy, had to beach there boat around the floodgate got pretty bad pretty fast.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

It hit Dickinson just as I was getting back to the dock.There were still a lot of trailers at the ramp.I hope everyone makes it back ok.


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Was pretty bad. Should have left about 10 minutes earlier, but made it back safe. Just soaking wet. Wind went from 0 to 40+ in a blink.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Passing thru Galveston, winds blowing 55mph on west bay.


----------



## YakAggie (Mar 7, 2013)

Me and my my buddy took our kayaks out this morning. When we got on the water it was slick as glass with no wind at all. It started to sprinkle so we headed back to the ramp, as soon as we put the last straps on the kayaks the wind started blowing 40+mph. We made it back just in time. Crazy to see how fast the weather can change.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Had a good size waterspout come down West Bay into SLP. Looked like it was headed straight for the RV park when it petered out.


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

2 vessels in distress, one on the N jetty galveston and a kayak off surfside!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Always check the radar and forecasts before you go out!!


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm happy with my choice to call off my trip and stay home this morning! Hope everyone makes it in safe

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osage243 (May 23, 2011)

Went out of Castaway Bait camp on Bolivar at 6:30 AM and caught a 20" trout and a Gafftop on Hannah's and then went to Elmgrove just as the storm picked up speed. Made it back to bait camp just as it hit. Wind was gettin pretty bad. Hope everyone stayed safe. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

listening to the third or forth distress call on the VHF now!


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

jamisjockey said:


> Always check the radar and forecasts before you go out!!


X2 don't understand how some people can load up and head out not knowing what the weather has in store for them.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

We live in Clear Lake. Coast Guard helicopter goes out to make the rounds, usual route is over the house. They just went over at about twice the normal speed, I was going to post about that, thinking there's a call, when I saw this thread. Prayers to those on the water and in the air.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

tunchistheman said:


> X2 don't understand how some people can load up and head out not knowing what the weather has in store for them.


Amen !!!... Don't see how anyone can look at something like this and not know SOMETHING bad is going on....:spineyes:


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

CG helicopter picking up one now.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah we just launched USCG a little while ago....


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm not fussin at you guys that went out this morning, but this weather was on the Doppler this morning, headed our way, bigger than Dallas.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I know I made the right call. Sure hope those boys from Matagorda didn't go out this morning. When we go out over 80 miles though it's usually nice out there. It's just the ride back in the last 40 miles can get pretty nasty.


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

tunchistheman said:


> X2 don't understand how some people can load up and head out not knowing what the weather has in store for them.


X3


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

I had a buddy going out of Galveston today. I hope he is okay.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Amazes me how folks don't follow the weather.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

I had a lesson learned today. On Friday I kept hearing "strong rains on Sunday" I mentally said no fishing Sunday. Well Saturday on 3 different occasions I checked weather.com and for Galveston's hourly forecast is showed 10% rain, 5-10 mph NW wind.

Wife and I packed the truck up and heading to pick up the boat in La Marque around 7am. To the north it was a little dark and I said "just scattered showers, it said only 10% rain."

Filled the boat up with Gas, Ice etc. and was on the way to the dike and saw the dark clouds getting closer. I quickly pulled up my rainy days app and saw the radar. HUGE ran band coming.... Turned the truck around before I got to the dike. I was able to repair a few items just minutes before the high winds came.

I couldn't believe it. I normally check the radar but yesterday was too far out to get an idea so I counted on the % chance of rain. Well, it definitely was not 10%, more like 100%

Glad I checked the radar once more, even later than I had wished. 

I hope everyone returns safely.


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

Major29 said:


> I'm happy with my choice to call off my trip and stay home this morning! Hope everyone makes it in safe
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


Me and you both Man......we were supposed to leave out of GYB at daylight. I'm sure glad we decided to wait and see what happens as it was just too "iffy" to go.


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Made it down to SLp, got in a couple hours before seeing the water spout. Wind kicked up hard and heavy real quick. Got out just in time. Hope everyone is safe.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Made up our minds last night, too far a drive from Magnolia to take a chance. Glad we made the right call and hope all who were out made it in safely.


----------



## Wizness (Jun 15, 2011)

Seas are perfectly calm now...I'm looking at them through me window..**** weather


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

We beat it back to POC by 30 minutes; I might have waited a tad longer than I normally would but there were a ton of boats ignoring the weather.

We were loaded up before the front hit but man there were so many boats just not minding what they could see coming and who must not have checked their radar.

Sure did rain down there; bet they got two inches or more.

TH


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

There were at least two boats capsized today and a couple of others dead in the water. The VHF sounded like judgement day had arrived. The CG was actively telling people to stay off 16 unless they had an emergency. I could hear Corpus CG on the boat in Galveston Bay so they for sure had things cranked up. I hope no one got hurt.


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

I just crippled in had my water pump changed and had less water pressure than before. Soon as I got home thunder rolled I just took a nap so I am not sure if it rained or not..


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> There were at least two boats capsized today and a couple of others dead in the water. The VHF sounded like judgement day had arrived. The CG was actively telling people to stay off 16 unless they had an emergency. I could hear Corpus CG on the boat in Galveston Bay so they for sure had things cranked up. I hope no one got hurt.


We pulled 12 off of the N.Jetty, 2 off of a flounder skiff from 12mi offshore, and 3 more walked to our base from the S.Jetty/fort point.

Everyone survived it with minimal injuries...but there are going to be some insurance claims. I saw an upside down Blue Wave, upside down Whaler, and a aluminum boat all the way on top of the N.Jetty. Sea tow is out there bringing them in now.

The one that was 12mi offshore had been fishing the jetties and was a little late leaving. They got disoriented/lost, headed the easiest way. That was the wrong way. Luckily a tanker helped one out of the water and our helo got the other. Boat was left to drift and later towed in by a good Samaritan. Out of all of the boats, the small flounder skiff was the only one that didn't capsize. Go figure.

Hopefully there aren't others who didn't have comms. I know of one other in TXCity that capsized but we didn't assist on that one.

Busy day!

I'd like to give a big thanks and pat on the back to the Galveston Beach Patrol jetski team. They were out there with us and made our job much easier and safer for the victims today. If you know any of them, or if any of you are on 2cool...Thanks from the USCG Station Galveston boat crew.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Talked to Capt Billy this morning I think he is still out there towing.


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

CG should get to punch each person they saved in the face... That storm has been coming all week. More tax dollars down the tube.


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

ShawnQ said:


> We pulled 12 off of the N.Jetty, 2 off of a flounder skiff from 12mi offshore, and 3 more walked to our base from the S.Jetty/fort point..
> .


You guys got a workout today. Thanks for your service. You know it was bad when first call of the day was at 7:15am with "capsized boat at n jetty, 5 on the rocks"

What happened with the guy that jumped off of the ship? Any details on that call?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

ShawnQ said:


> We pulled 12 off of the N.Jetty, 2 off of a flounder skiff from 12mi offshore, and 3 more walked to our base from the S.Jetty/fort point.
> 
> Everyone survived it with minimal injuries...but there are going to be some insurance claims. I saw an upside down Blue Wave, upside down Whaler, and a aluminum boat all the way on top of the N.Jetty. Sea tow is out there bringing them in now.
> 
> ...


No, thank YOU Sir! I made it to the jetties after a 3 hour 15 mile run at 5-6 mph and lost power to my motor at 11:30. Decent seas at that time considering I just drove a 22' sea chaser through 6-8s from 22 miles off shore. A friend said 10s were being reported by buoys and ships.
I pulled a dumbassssssss move like others which puts you gents in the line of fire. 
Our buddy boat hooked on and towed us the remaining way in (2 hours) and we passed the CG cutters headed out for what I found out, distress calls.
As I said on another thread, NEVER AGAIN!!! 1 decision affects more than just the people on board in these situations.
I'm about to head for some lotto tickets now.

Â©


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Many Thanks to those of you that rescued the ones in need. I do everything possible to ensure that your services will never be needed, but am glad that you are there should the necessity arise.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

SpottedAg said:


> What happened with the guy that jumped off of the ship? Any details on that call?


As far as we know that guy didn't jump off a ship, he jumped off his boat trying to help his Wife. He was near a ship but drifted away from it and his boat. Helo got him, ship launched their rescue boat and got his wife. We then picked her up from the tanker and brought her in.

They had the flounder boat...but the story was a little sketchy on why they abandoned their boat. I had a lot of other things to worry about so I wasn't really asking much. I think they just felt so unsafe that they wanted to get on the tanker and leave their skiff to prevent further danger. Mind you...they had no idea where they were. When the storm hit they were inside the jetties...not 12mi offshore. Their boat was in tact and upright though. We helped tow it in after getting it from the good sam who found it offshore. The grab rails were broken and they had a line in the prop. The line is likely what doomed them as the man said he couldn't control the boat in the waves.

Freeport and Port O had cases going on as well as Lake Charles. Busy day...and its not over yet!

Be safe out there. 
Standing by channel 1-6


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

spurgersalty said:


> No, thank YOU Sir! I made it to the jetties after a 3 hour 15 mile run at 5-6 mph and lost power to my motor at 11:30. Decent seas at that time considering I just drove a 22' sea chaser through 6-8s from 22 miles off shore. A friend said 10s were being reported by buoys and ships.
> I pulled a dumbassssssss move like others which puts you gents in the line of fire.
> Our buddy boat hooked on and towed us the remaining way in (2 hours) and we passed the CG cutters headed out for what I found out, distress calls.
> As I said on another thread, NEVER AGAIN!!! 1 decision affects more than just the people on board in these situations.
> ...


I saw you as we passed on our way out. We were going to stop but you guys looked like you had it under control and the seas had calmed a bit. Although, the jetty entrance was a little bouncy. Glad to hear you made it ok. We were blazing by you to go get the husband/wife who were in the water at the time.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Glad you guys are there, and equally glad I've never needed you. Hope everyone made it back safe. Last weekend was bad enough.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

ShawnQ said:


> I saw you as we passed on our way out. We were going to stop but you guys looked like you had it under control and the seas had calmed a bit. Although, the jetty entrance was a little bouncy. Glad to hear you made it ok. We were blazing by you to go get the husband/wife who were in the water at the time.


Like to hear that story.....


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I was backing the boat in the stall at POC just as it hit,... glad I didn't head to Sunday beach today.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

ShawnQ said:


> I saw you as we passed on our way out. We were going to stop but you guys looked like you had it under control and the seas had calmed a bit. Although, the jetty entrance was a little bouncy. Glad to hear you made it ok. We were blazing by you to go get the husband/wife who were in the water at the time.


Thanks

Sabine pass right? If so, thanks for slowing down too

Â©


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

Some one from Seatow was towing in the sailboat Enterprise off of Todd's dump at 6pm this evening. We were fishing and tried to help, but my boat didn't have enough hp.


----------



## Marlin-Mania (Oct 22, 2004)

ShawnQ, thank you. You guys yanked my buddy out at 12 miles. Quite a story. You literally saved his life.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Marlin-Mania said:


> ShawnQ, thank you. You guys yanked my buddy out at 12 miles. Quite a story. You literally saved his life.


:dance::cheers:

Â©


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

ShawnQ said:


> I saw you as we passed on our way out. We were going to stop but you guys looked like you had it under control and the seas had calmed a bit. Although, the jetty entrance was a little bouncy. Glad to hear you made it ok. We were blazing by you to go get the husband/wife who were in the water at the time.


Shawn where was the location of the boat? I think I saw you coming in @ 5 from the east?

Thanks for doing what you do!


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Marlin-Mania said:


> ShawnQ, thank you. You guys yanked my buddy out at 12 miles. Quite a story. You literally saved his life.


Agree. Thanks to the CG and Galv rescue that saved so many people today.

The man and wife are neighbors at Tiki and a he is a pretty accomplished fisherman. Not sure why he went out this morning with the weather coming in like it was. I know he was very excited because his wife finally agreed after 25 years to go fishing with him and she even entered the STAR tournament. He was on his flounder boat because he recently sold his bay boat.

Thankfully the good men and women of the CG and Galveston rescue saved their lives.


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

The CG and Beach Patrol did a hell of a job. 12 lives saved, Bravo Zulu guys and gals. I have never seen or heard of any situation like I experienced today and I still have to go back out tomorrow morning to recover one boat. Like Mont said, the VHF channels were lit up and it seemed like pure chaos. There are several boats unaccounted for that were offshore today. God bless and we are praying for their safe return.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

JFolm said:


> Shawn where was the location of the boat? I think I saw you coming in @ 5 from the east?
> 
> Thanks for doing what you do!


Channel marker 5 or 5pm?

To be honest we had so much happening...I wrote down the lat/long, punched it into our chartplotter and followed the course. I'm fairly certain we were about 12-15mi SE of Galv jetties but I'd have to double check.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

spurgersalty said:


> Thanks
> 
> Sabine pass right? If so, thanks for slowing down too
> 
> Â©


Must've been a different pair towing. I'm out of Galveston. The two I saw were about 2mi out of Galveston this morning heading in.
Every one of our stations on the TX Coast was busy today though...so I'm sure station Sabine saw you. Glad to hear they slowed down!


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Capt. Billy said:


> The CG and Beach Patrol did a hell of a job. 12 lives saved, Bravo Zulu guys and gals. I have never seen or heard of any situation like I experienced today and I still have to go back out tomorrow morning to recover one boat. Like Mont said, the VHF channels were lit up and it seemed like pure chaos. There are several boats unaccounted for that were offshore today. God bless and we are praying for their safe return.


Capt,

Were you at the helm when your boat picked up a survivor off of our pier and en route to his overturned vessel?


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

Yes, I was on the boat.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Capt. Billy said:


> Yes, I was on the boat.


I was the one trying to tell you where all of the capsized boats were. I've been hoping to meet you one of these days but haven't had the chance.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Marlin-Mania said:


> ShawnQ, thank you. You guys yanked my buddy out at 12 miles. Quite a story. You literally saved his life.


It sounds awfully cliche', but today was just us doing our job. It's what we live for. We don't wish for ill fate on anyone, but in the event of misfortune we wish for the opportunity to assist or save a life. The mundane daily tasks are all worth it when you can positively affect the life of another.

Today there were several lucky boaters who made it home. It is a rare occasion that you have 17 souls in the water and they all survive with merely a little jetty rash. We've had some misfortunes the last few weeks with these SLP and TXC swimmers and waders. We put in a lot of time, lost a lot of sleep, and cut a lot of holes in the water hoping to find them...only to be let down. Although we can never get the ones we lost back, there is a small sense of redemption when you 'win'. It was a 'good' bad day today. We got them all(so far) and that's an accomplishment. The boats are damaged, gear is lost, but several parents, children, and family members are in their beds tonight instead of drifting in the Gulf. 
They were being watched over today, and not just by the USCG/Galveston Beach Patrol. Be thankful and be safe! Wear those PFDs, especially when you're underway or in bad conditions. They WILL save you.

If anyone has any footage or photos I'd love to see them. There were a few good Samaritans on scene with us on the calm side of the rocks with cameras rolling as we worked. Pictures and video make excellent training tools and help us get better at what we do. Thanks for rendering aid!

Also...if any of the head boat crew from the 'Cavalier' are on the board- thank you as well! You guys were a great help today.


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

A few pictures from today.


----------



## Tennif Shoe (Aug 11, 2011)

ShawnQ said:


> We pulled 12 off of the N.Jetty, 2 off of a flounder skiff from 12mi offshore, and 3 more walked to our base from the S.Jetty/fort point.
> 
> Everyone survived it with minimal injuries...but there are going to be some insurance claims. I saw an upside down Blue Wave, upside down Whaler, and a aluminum boat all the way on top of the N.Jetty. Sea tow is out there bringing them in now.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU for being there when people need you!



Capt. Billy said:


> The CG and Beach Patrol did a hell of a job. 12 lives saved, Bravo Zulu guys and gals. I have never seen or heard of any situation like I experienced today and I still have to go back out tomorrow morning to recover one boat. Like Mont said, the VHF channels were lit up and it seemed like pure chaos. There are several boats unaccounted for that were offshore today. God bless and we are praying for their safe return.


I know up where in the thick of it on Sunday too, however your fist comment on this thread where the others that where out there saving lives. I know your company is in the business of towing boats, but you save lives too. Thank You!


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Capt,

Thanks for sharing. We didn't get any media. We will sometimes have a GoPro going for training purposes but we didn't today.

Thanks for what you do.
Shawn


----------



## Tennif Shoe (Aug 11, 2011)

Capt. Billy said:


> A few pictures from today.


The guy with the john boat on the jetty..... did he put it up there to save his own butt dang the boat, or did he not have enough engine to keep off the rocks?


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Tennif Shoe said:


> The guy with the john boat on the jetty..... did he put it up there to save his own butt dang the boat, or did he not have enough engine to keep off the rocks?


He told us he intentionally grounded to keep it from sinking. He said it was filling up fast and that he felt it was the best option.

In my opinion he made the right move. That boat is probably not in bad shape. It likely wouldve sank had he not run it up on the rocks.


----------



## Tennif Shoe (Aug 11, 2011)

ShawnQ said:


> He told us he intentionally grounded to keep it from sinking. He said it was filling up fast and that he felt it was the best option.
> 
> In my opinion he made the right move. That boat is probably not in bad shape. It likely wouldve sank had he not run it up on the rocks.


Kind of figured that, just looking at the pics it does not look in bad shape, but between the saltwater and having to be dragged off the rocks we will see. No boat is worth my life.


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

The Aluminum stayed afloat alongside my boat for several hours while we towed the capsized blue wave. Owner said that boat is 30 years old and he cranked it up and drove it on the trailer. Can't say much for the other boats. The small Whaler is still out there. We never heard anything from owners or anything about it.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Around 20 years ago we had a late cold front arrive and the same senerio played out. Lots of boats got caught out in the storm. From what I remember some lifes were lost. I was fishing east bay saw the front coming, made it to Shirleys and rode the storm out. Got back to Eagle Point around 7pm after it settled. I was stopping people from launching this morning. Unreal how many had no clue of the impeding weather. Thanks to all the responders.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

ShawnQ said:


> Channel marker 5 or 5pm?
> 
> To be honest we had so much happening...I wrote down the lat/long, punched it into our chartplotter and followed the course. I'm fairly certain we were about 12-15mi SE of Galv jetties but I'd have to double check.


Oops sorry I meant Sabine jetties. Different crew.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

SpottedAg said:


> You guys got a workout today. Thanks for your service. You know it was bad when first call of the day was at 7:15am with "capsized boat at n jetty, 5 on the rocks"
> 
> What happened with the guy that jumped off of the ship? Any details on that call?


It could not had been 7:15, the storm didn't roll through IAH until 6:45 when I first posted this thread. From what the radar indicated the storm did not make it to the jetties for another hour or so. Heck, it didn't hit San Leon until 8:07.

If a boat capsized at 7:15 it must had been from some reason other than the storm.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Major29 said:


> I'm happy with my choice to call off my trip and stay home this morning! Hope everyone makes it in safe
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


Me Too!!!! Just didn't look safe. Decided to NOT drag my kid outof bed and soak him down with a rain storm.

Good Call!!


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Shallow Minded said:


> It couldn't have been 7:15, the storm didn't roll through IAH until 6:45 when I first posted this thread. From what the radar indicated the storm didn't make it to the jetties for another hour or so. Heck, it didn't hit San Leon until 8:07.
> 
> If a boat capsized at 7:15 it must had been from some reason other than the storm.


It hit us berween 0815 & 0830 on Galveston...


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

I see a lot of lucky people. One look at a radar image before they left yesterday morning would have saved them a lot of heartache and danger. It ain't rocket science.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> We beat it back to POC by 30 minutes; I might have waited a tad longer than I normally would but there were a ton of boats ignoring the weather.
> 
> We were loaded up before the front hit but man there were so many boats just not minding what they could see coming and who must not have checked their radar.
> 
> ...


I had 1.4" in Port Lavaca and it looked like it was heavier down toward POC. my yard soaked that water up. this morning you could hardly tell that it had rained.


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

I was kayak fishing off the Texas city dike. Talked to another kayaker when I launched at 5:30. I told him we had until 7:30 to fish (I can do a short trip because I live 15 minutes away). Lots of kayakers out. About 15 til 8 the wind changes and I smell rain. Time to book to shore. Most of the yakers just stayed out. I was just finishing straping my yak back in the truck when it hit. Bunch of the yakers had to walk their yaks back in along the island. Man that was some wind. There was a J16 carolina sciff way out on dollar. Dont know what happened to him. There was also a wader way out. Guess they all made it back okay.

I knew it was coming, purposely picked a place to fish that I could come in quickly. Planned on fishing only a couple of hours - but I do that all the time before work.


----------



## UH FISHERMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

*Lucky*

I was one of the few who sees the weather on a daily bases but canâ€™t believe I was fooled by the weather reports. Since Friday I been eyeing Sundays weather and told myself I wasnâ€™t going to take the trip Sunday due to the storms that were coming, but then saw the reports again (which said little rain) and said Iâ€™m heading out. Now, this is where I feel I got lucky. A couple of friends and I were excited because there wasnâ€™t going to be much wind so we were planning on hitting the jetties. A last minute decision was made at the ramp that we should explore new areas in west bay and Iâ€™m GLAD we did! I know for sure we would have struggled at the jetties with those massive swells. We started early like everyone else and then saw the storm roll in around 830 but it was a little too late to head back to the dock because the storm was just too strong. So we made a good move and took cover around some houses in west bay til the storm passed. On a positive note, after the storm passed we had a great day of fishing limiting out on flounder and reds. I guess god was really looking after us in many ways! I hope everyone made it back safe and were able to get back to their love ones. In one word to some up everything, lucky!


----------



## Fired Up (May 29, 2013)

The family in the boat the capsized at the end of the N. Jetty are very fortunate that they recently put the new higher rocks in. Had they not been there that family would have been torn to shreds on the jagged rocks in those waves...


----------



## AaronB (May 15, 2010)

I was in my carolina skiff JVX18 anchored deeper on mosquito island (mightve been us you saw Grman). Watched a water spout south of the channel for a few minutes. Hauled *ss to the ramp, tied off and waited it out in the truck. Wind hit us right as we entered the slip. We were 1 of 2 PB out there and the other made it in a little after us.after it passed we loaded up, launched elsewhere in search of better water. Found it and the fish.


----------



## WestBayRedfish (Mar 26, 2013)

Capt. Billy said:


> The Aluminum stayed afloat alongside my boat for several hours while we towed the capsized blue wave. Owner said that boat is 30 years old and he cranked it up and drove it on the trailer. Can't say much for the other boats. The small Whaler is still out there. We never heard anything from owners or anything about it.


Billy! Thanks again for towning my rig in. Ya she's a work horse, took a beating and still fired on the first crank.


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

The gig boat is my cousins wife's parents boat. Was a bad deal from what I was told


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

More photos of the boats we pulled out today.


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow. Look at how that Chine metal was rolled up in that last picture?
Did the jettie rocks do all this damage?


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

oneneo3 said:


> Wow. Look at how that Chine metal was rolled up in that last picture?
> Did the jettie rocks do all this damage?


Mostly the jetties, but the Whaler was on the rocks near the Coast Guard Base in Galveston.


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

But the whaler didn't sink! lol


----------



## mnicholas87 (Jan 9, 2013)

I was out there when it hit the jetties, They were anchored next to me. When the wind shifted their anchor came off and the boat blew into the rocks. They tried pushing it off the rocks but it just kept taking on water. It was the whole family including two kids, glad theyre ok.


----------



## mnicholas87 (Jan 9, 2013)

them being rescued


----------



## Tennif Shoe (Aug 11, 2011)

Off subject for a sec......... in these towing operations is there any fear of tearing the bow eye out?


----------



## WestBayRedfish (Mar 26, 2013)

Tennif Shoe said:


> The guy with the john boat on the jetty..... did he put it up there to save his own butt dang the boat, or did he not have enough engine to keep off the rocks?


I ran her up there on purpose and used the large waves hitting it to aid in the pulling it up. Once we get her up on top she weathered the storm fine. I filled the inside up with water while it was trailered yesterday to check for leaks and there wasn't even 1 little leak in it. Not a scratch on the prop of the lower unit. Only some minor dents where the sides meet the bottom. Ran it yesterday, still runs like a top!! Gotta love a good ol Jon boat


----------



## AaronB (May 15, 2010)

Smart move WBR, those jonboats can take a good beating. What I miss most about jonboats is being able to drag it up onto the reef or shoreline, put the anchor out and not worry about anything.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

WestBayRedfish said:


> I ran her up there on purpose and used the large waves hitting it to aid in the pulling it up. Once we get her up on top she weathered the storm fine. I filled the inside up with water while it was trailered yesterday to check for leaks and there wasn't even 1 little leak in it. Not a scratch on the prop of the lower unit. Only some minor dents where the sides meet the bottom. Ran it yesterday, still runs like a top!! Gotta love a good ol Jon boat


Glad to hear it all ran well. I was thinking later that day that you guys probably couldve just stayed on the rocks, pushed it off, and gone on about your day....
At least you got a ride on our 45'er!


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

We were caught in it at the refuge Sunday. After it blew over it was calmer than it was at sunrise! Caught 20 reds in 2 hours!


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

Tennif Shoe said:


> Off subject for a sec......... in these towing operations is there any fear of tearing the bow eye out?


Sometimes they do come out. We only tow the trashed boats fast to keep them upright till we get them to a haul out, ramp or shallow water. I have another way of rigging the towline around the entire vessel if I am trying to prevent it from coming out. The bow eye came out of the Blue Wave because there wasn't much left of her to begin with. It made for a slow tow back to the ramp.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Here we go again.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

yep the powers out here thankfully it's raining.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

ShawnQ said:


> Here we go again.


that the coast guard station?


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

roundman said:


> that the coast guard station?


Yes...torn apart with construction but we're still fully operational


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

friend near ingleside about an hour ago


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Man that's wicked looking!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Wow Roundman that first picture is amazing...wow.

TH


----------

